# Krenov style plane magazine article



## fazhou (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello,
I remember seeing a magazine article awhile back detailing how to make 3 krenov style planes. I don't think it was by D. Finck but I can't remember. Any leads as to the magazine, issue or author? Many thanks in advance. Attached is a photo that I believe is from the article that i'm interested in.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a little different, but maybe you were thinking of this

https://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/how-to/a122/1273456/


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

No idea about the article, but two related resources.

Woodsmith had a project in issue #47 (October, 1986). That's right, Thirty-two years ago this month! I still have that issue.

David Marks had a wooden hand plane as a project in Season #6 of his Woodworks television series. I have a set of the instructions that I downloaded from DIYnet in 2005, but I cannot find them at the current DIYnet website. I don't recall if I paid anything for the plans. David has a digital download of the program available for $4.99 on his website.

http://www.djmarks.com/store/woodworks-digital-downloads-seasons-1-thru-7-individual-episodes-digital-downloads-4-99-each/season-6-episode-606-european-hand-plane-digital-download/

I made David's plane just as he did out of purpleheart. The plane works really well. I purchased the plane iron and chip breaker set from an Internet source.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This may help http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51482


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Canadian Woodworking has an article on making one.

https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/plans-projects/krenov-style-hand-plane


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Any leads as to the magazine, issue or author?
> - fazhou


I have that issue and want to say it's Wood Magazine but google is failing me.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hawk tools I believe sells plans of several of the Krenov style planes.


----------

